# Dog pooping 3-4 times a day!



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

I recently switched Jager to Eureka mix as I can get it very close to me and the yahoo group orders it by the pallet so I get a good price. It is a complete mix that includes chicken, beef, salmon, turkey, liver, bone meal, wheat germ oil, vitamans and minerals. So now Jager poops 3-4 times a day instead of once a day or 36 hrs as before.
Before eureka I fed him coarse ground beef, ground buffalo, chicken qtrs and backs, kelp help, salmon oil and dasuquin. 
Is there something in the eureka thats making him poop? It is a dry poop as before but just 4 times a day.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

How old is your dog and how much are you feeding a day?


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

He's 2 1/2 and I'm feeding just over a pound twice a day.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry, lazy posting. I did not realize Eureka was a raw food until I did a search


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I found Eureka to be very rich. My pup did not do well on it. The richness or overfeeding can cause frequent poops.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Too much liver and tripe will do that.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm going to cut the Eureka in 1/2 and mix it with ground beef and chicken and see how it goes.


----------

